# Solved: Which 16x Blank Media is Best? TDK, Memorex, Maxell or Philips?



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi Gang,

I have found four good deals for 100 blank DVD disks. I'm buying 16X. I have a choice between TDK, Memorex, Maxell or Philips? Which is better? Or is there a difference at all?

Also, I notice Verbatim's are a little bit more expensive than all the rest. Are they worth it?


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

I could recommend Verbatim, been using them for years and haven't had one coaster yet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Note that many makers, including Verbatim, have media made by several different factories at various times. Also, a specific drive may have a media preference and choke on perfectly good media that works with other makes or models of drives. The key here is to find a media that works and stick with it.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> Note that many makers, including Verbatim, have media made by several different factories at various times. Also, a specific drive may have a media preference and choke on perfectly good media that works with other makes or models of drives. The key here is to find a media that works and stick with it.


Hi John,

How do I find out which disks are best for my drive? Its an 
LG (Brand)- (Model) GSA-H42N

I've gone to the LG website and found all sorts of tech information, but not which disk are best for it.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Although what John Will says is correct, disks are made to the specification set up by the seller I.E. Verbatim or others. Unless you are more interested in a cheaper deal I still recommend Verbatim. I can only say I have had various recorders over the years and Verbatim disks never once failed me.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Here's a review of your drive: http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=217831

Here are test results of various media: http://www.cdfreaks.com/reviews/LG-...riter-Review/DVDR_RW-writing-performance.html


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks gang,

I appreciate the assist...


----------

